# Interceptor causing diahrea or not?



## Stevenzachsmom

Annie is 13 years old. She went for her annual vet visit early last month. I started her back on interceptor after that visit. No problems. On Friday, May 6th, I gave her this month's interceptor. 3:00 this morning I heard her up and came to investigate. Diarrhea was spread from the dining room hardwoods, through the kitchen to the back door. What a lovely Mother's Day wakeup call. NOT!

Nothing has changed - same food. She hasn't been anywhere or gotten into anything. Could the interceptor have triggered this mess, or is it more likely a routine stomach upset?

Thanks,
Jan


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Hm... :bump:


----------



## Franksmom

I always give my dogs Intercepter on my day off during the week because my vet told me with the wormer part of the pill, it could cause some diarrhea, or soft stool.
I've not had that problem so far.
With your dog being 13 I'm wondering if her age could be playing into how the intercepter is affecting her. especially if the diarrhea was a one time thing and she's better now.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Thanks guys. She has been on interceptor for years, so I was considering her age also. I'm not that concerned about heartworms, but I want to prevent those other worms she may pick up. We have a lot of wildlife around here. 

I fasted her yesterday. She had a poo accident at 2:00 am, which has been happening the last few years. At least it was normal, so that is a plus. I am starting her on her special diet today - ground beef and All Bran Cereal. She is allergic to chicken. The vet is a shepherd guy and recommended this diet for diarrhea. No idea why it works, but have been using it for years. It has always worked for Annie.

Franksmom, Good to know about that particular side effect. On a high note - other than the one big mess, Annie seems fine. Happy, playing, her regular self.


----------



## debbiebrown

with any meds there are side effects, certainly age related becoming less tolerant of things is entirely possible......

My young male has an allergic skin reaction to Interceptor, it effects mostly around the armpits and groin area.....i closely monitored this three times after Interceptor within a day the same thing happened......if you read the reactions about Interceptor there is an array of possible side effects......


----------



## jztherapist1

Steven,Had a similar issue with my nearly 14 year old GSD. She has been on ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach, which is salmon-based and she's had an occasional poo accident. I gave her her Heartgard Max this past Thursday and her stool become like cow plops on my rugs. Appetite fine, but have fasted her on rice and turkey breast. Stools more normal now, but am taking her off all heartworm meds. 

Some of my friends have recommended Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Formula instead of the Proplan for Sensitive Skin and Stomachs. Has anyone used TOTW Pacific Stream and how are the stools?


----------

